# SMY SDNA 200



## Cruzz_33 (13/11/15)

Just came across this over in VaporDNA. Couldn't post a link as I'm on mobile.
Price and battery real good 

SMY SDNA 200 Box Mod

The SMY SDNA 200 Box Mod is now the most powerful in SMY's stable, with the integration of Evolv's DNA 200, featuring a wattage range of 1 to 200W, comprehensive analysis and customization with Escribe, and a sleek chassis with carbon fiber trim that packs in a massive 1600 mAh 3S LiPo. The SDNA 200 features sharp and elegant lines that make for a classic and timeless look accented by diagonal lining with a carbon fiber inlay that creates a visually cohesive and distinctive look. SMY has managed to integrate a 1600 mAh 3S Lithium Polymer Battery, one of the largest integrated batteries in the current DNA 200 market to date, all while keeping a trim form factor. The onboard DNA 200 has become renown as an outstandingly efficient, power, and precise chipset, with 1 to 200W of output and an incredible efficiency rating of 97%. Paired with the Escribe software (link for download below), the DNA 200 has the widest range of user customizable options and adjustments today. In standard operating mode, the DNA 200 is capable of firing Kanthal based heating elements up to 100W andNi200 Nickel (other temperature based heating elements also supported through Escribe) atomizers up to 200W with temperature ranges from 200 to 600 degrees Fahrenheit. With a clean cut form factor, an outstanding 1600 mAh 3S Lithium Polymer, the integration of Evolv's DNA 200, and one of the most competitive price points, the SMY SDNA 200 Box Mod has asserted itself as one of the most competitive DNA 200 box mods to date.

Please Follow Steps Below Before Use!

SDNA200 Product Features:
Official Evolv DNA 200 Chip Set1600mAh 3S Lithium Polymer BatterySharp and Squared LinesCarbon Fiber AccentManufactured out of High Quality AlloysBeautiful Rich FinishesMicro USB Charging and Escribe Connection PortStainless Steel 510 ThreadingSilver Plated Contact PinThree Button AdjustmentKnurled Adjustment Buttons
Product Dimensions:
25mm by 51.5mm by 94.5mm
DNA 200 Features:
1 to 200W Output Range100W Kanthal Range (Able to be changed through Escribe)200W Max Temperature Range1 to 9V Output0.1 to 2.0 ohm Kanthal Resistance Range0.08 to 1.0 ohm Temperature Sensing RangeTemperature Range200 to 600 Degrees FahrenheitCell by Cell MonitoringCell Balancer1A USB ChargerAtomizer, Weak Battery, Temperature, Resistance, Auto Power Down, and Heat ProtectionEscribeConfigure and Modify the operation of the DNA 200Escribe Download LinkEscribe Interactive Training CourseAutosensing Temperature ResistanceLock ModeStealth ModePower Lock ModePower Preset ModeResistance LockMax Temperature AdjustmentEfficiency97%Output Current Continuous Max50AOutput Current Instantaneous Peak55AInput Voltage9 to 12.6VInput Current0.5 to 23AScreen On Current18mAQuiescent Current4.5mAPower Down Current5uA
Follow the Following Steps to Ensure Maximum Performance!

1.) Download and Install EScribe via the link provided below (PC Only Currently).
2.) Start EScribe and Connect the SDNA200 to your PC
3.) When prompted, upgrade your SDNA200 to the latest firmware version.
4.) Navigate to the 'Mod' tab in Escribe. Verify that under 'Type', 'Lithium Polymer' is selected.
5.) Press 'Watt-Hour Calculator'. Confirm that you know the battery type installed.
6.) Change Value '720' to '1600' and Confirm.
7.) Confirm that 17.76 Watt Hours (Wh) is calculated, then click 'Yes'
8.)Your SDNA200 is now up to date!

Product Recommendations:
In order to use temperature control output, coils must be built using non-resistant wire. Evolv recommends Ni200.Please refer to Escribe documentation for walkthroughs and information on how to utilize Escribe.


----------



## zadiac (13/11/15)

Atomizers won't sit flush on it. I don't like that. Atties need to sit flush on a mod. No gapes. 510 connector is protruding from the body.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (13/11/15)

Here's the link...

http://www.vapordna.com/SMY-SDNA-200-200W-Box-Mod-p/smy200.htm

and a pic...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cruzz_33 (13/11/15)

@BumbleBee what you think of this device I think it's a really cool design with a decent battery and price for a DNA. I hear what they say about the atomizer not sitting flush but maybe it has just the right amount of clearance cause if there's one thing I hate it's the scratchs from attys I tighten mine like a fairy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (13/11/15)

Cruzz_33 said:


> @BumbleBee what you think of this device I think it's a really cool design with a decent battery and price for a DNA. I hear what they say about the atomizer not sitting flush but maybe it has just the right amount of clearance cause if there's one thing I hate it's the scratchs from attys I tighten mine like a fairy


I hear what you're saying about the raised connector, that's a valid point and quite possibly the reason they decided to do that. As for the design, it's a box, I don't care much for boxes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (14/11/15)

Cruzz_33 said:


> Just came across this over in VaporDNA. Couldn't post a link as I'm on mobile.
> Price and battery real good
> 
> SMY SDNA 200 Box Mod
> ...


I like it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## whatalotigot (14/11/15)

I quite like this design. The carbon could be a win or fail in real life.. 

As for the protruding 510, Might not be like that in production, But if it is... It could stop the scrathing of the box. But I guess we will have to see the real thing to find out, These pics are not much to go on other then design layout. 

I was just thinking SMY and when they would jump into the DNA 200 trend.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (14/11/15)

It looks cool. 
But considering its going to cost about the same money as a Reuleaux. 

I'm not really compelled by it. 
The design looks very IPV3 like, except without a flush 510, and this could just be me, but carbon fibre is getting pretty over used these days. Almost to the point of being kitsch.


----------

